# Does this lyrical piece sound ahead of its time?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anatoly Lyadov ‒ 3 Morceaux, Op.11

Anatoly Lyadov (1855 - 1914), 3 Morceaux, Op.11 for solo piano (1886)

I hear a little Copland, other later things.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Irrelevant to the OP but I think I heard these little, delightful pieces at Radio 3 a few weeks back but couldn't heard the ID afterwards. So, thank you for solving a little ID mystery of mine. :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Not at all. By 1886 it would have been quite conservative.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

At first I thought no, but relistening the first piece sounds pretty cinematic. So from that angle it does to me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love Lyadov's music. But no, this piano work is very much product of his time. He wrote exquisite miniatures for piano and orchestra. Baba Yaga, Kikimore and The Enchanted Lake are wonderful, and so little played. I don't think I've ever heard any of his piano music in recitals. A shame really.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tchaikovsky wrote that Liadov "always sailed close to shore."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Highly Chopinesque sounding especially related to his mazurkas, it seems... a type of Russianized Chopin that I found quite delightful... close to what Scriabin was going to do, starting with Chopin's influence on him, who built upon those influences and turned them into something cosmic and harmonically highly advanced that pointed more to the future than Lyadov. Lyadov himself, at least at this stage of his life, seems rather content harmonically to stay within the refinements of the basic Chopin model with a lyrical and sometimes vivid Russian influence. There's also the noticeable Chopineque sense of refinement in these three delightful works.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Not ahead of its time but I like these pieces. I already knew the Op. 11 No. 1.

In the same year Scriabin at the age of 14 wrote his Chopinesque Op. 1 Waltz. The way it ends is a sign of things to come....


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I really liked it. Harmonically it does sound traditional, but it's interesting the rhyhtm of the melody in the first piece, almost jazzy. I could imagine some jazz pianist like Keith Jarrett or Roland Hannah doing something similar.


----------

